
Graphs shouldn't be networks of pointers: how I made node2vec 700x faster - VHRanger
https://www.singlelunch.com/2019/08/01/700x-faster-node2vec-models-fastest-random-walks-on-a-graph/
======
kwillets
McSherry's COST paper
([http://www.frankmcsherry.org/graph/scalability/cost/2015/01/...](http://www.frankmcsherry.org/graph/scalability/cost/2015/01/15/COST.html))
is a good reference on the advantages of SISD graph processing.

~~~
VHRanger
Wow that's a great blog post I wasn't aware of!

I think the main evil is representing the data as a network of pointers, which
peak worst cache locality.

